# Rocket.chat



## PacketMan (Jun 28, 2018)

Anyone know if there is any currently any effort ongoing to port rocket.chat into the tree?  Any got it up and running?  Just curious.


----------



## scottro (Jun 28, 2018)

The instructions I found at some point, that worked for 10.x didn't work for me with 11.x.  Some folks who are much smarter than me were also unable to get it running on 11.x  (Or maybe it ran on 11.0 and not 11.1, all I really remember is that I couldn't get installed on 11.1.


----------

